# 365 Beers In A Year



## 365Beers (31/10/11)

Hey guys, only just discovered this huge beer resource!

I've been doing a challenge to drink 365 beers in a year with a couple of mates, after many a suggestion I was urged to turn my Facebook ramblings in to a blog. It's pretty tongue in cheek, so if you have a good sense of humour and like reading about beer... take a peek! The early reviews are a tad more vague as I wasn't putting as much effort into it but the last few months are a better read.

I don't claim to be any sort of expert, just a bloke who doesn't take life too seriously and loves a good beer.

To give you a glimpse, this is cut from the review I just posted of 'Stoke Amber'

"The beer is brewed with 14,000 year old 'Paleo' water. No you are not seeing things... they have actual trademarked this term. Paleo water. No doubt this was a shrewd idea as it firmly blocks out rival antique stores selling Paleo Chairs, and has actually rendered the practice of Anthropology illegal."

Anyways thought some of you might like a read so just throwing it out there.

http://threesixtyfivebeers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/11)

I read a few of your reviews and didn't see any mention of colour or head, are you pouring them into a glass or just drinking out of the bottle?


----------



## 365Beers (31/10/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I read a few of your reviews and didn't see any mention of colour or head, are you pouring them into a glass or just drinking out of the bottle?



Mainly in to a glass mate. Like I said, it's not a scientific analysis of beer, just a more light-hearted approach.


----------



## Samuel Adams (31/10/11)

Nice blog mate, I like the idea of a different beer for each day of the year, my liver probably doesn't though !

Where the hell did you find Dogfish Head ??


----------



## waggastew (31/10/11)

SamAdams, the Freo Doctor in Freemantle WA has a few of their beers. I tried the 60min IPA while I was over on hols. 

These guys sell it online

http://www.beerstore.com.au/beer/dogfish-60-minute-ipa-beer

Local QLD'ers may know of some local spots?


----------



## Samuel Adams (31/10/11)

Sweet, cheers waggastew.

A mate of mine couldn't find any DFH beers on a recent trip to CA USA, thought I'd have buckleys chance of getting any down under !


----------



## bum (1/11/11)

Samuel Adams said:


> A mate of mine couldn't find any DFH beers on a recent trip to CA USA, thought I'd have buckleys chance of getting any down under !


Your mate can't have been looking too hard. They sell them in all the local Woolies equivalents that I've been in to (lots).


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (1/11/11)

you gave corona 6.5 outta 10....


----------



## 365Beers (1/11/11)

Samuel Adams said:


> Nice blog mate, I like the idea of a different beer for each day of the year, my liver probably doesn't though !
> 
> Where the hell did you find Dogfish Head ??



I've gone to a few bottleos, but I think that one was from Acland Cellars in St Kilda, Melbourne


----------



## 365Beers (1/11/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> you gave corona 6.5 outta 10....



Yes heresy I know. The thing is, when I started this challenge I was only just getting in to craft beer. The early reviews are probably all over the place with the scoring, but it also shows how far you can come in a short period of time if you are forced to explore the beer world. There are many beers I'll probably need to re-visit later on.

I started this in February, and my palette is far different than it was at the start. This blog is really a documentation of that, if it encourages others to do the same then great!


----------



## jayahhdee (1/11/11)

365Beers said:


> I've gone to a few bottleos, but I think that one was from Acland Cellars in St Kilda, Melbourne



Yep, Acland Cellars stock 60 and 90 minute IPA by Dogfish regularly, also have some of the others every now and then.

While there are arguably better craft beer stores in Melbourne with more of an Australian focus, I still rate Acland St Cellars as one of the best for a great range of international beers.


----------



## Philthy79 (1/11/11)

Based on your corporate access policies, access to this web site ( http://threesixtyfivebeers.blogspot.com/ ) has been blocked because the web category "Porn" is not allowed.

Damn work I.T.....!


----------



## benno1973 (1/11/11)

Monteith's Radler review...



> If you like beer, don't drink these.



Well said.


----------



## 365Beers (1/11/11)

Philthy79 said:


> Based on your corporate access policies, access to this web site ( http://threesixtyfivebeers.blogspot.com/ ) has been blocked because the web category "Porn" is not allowed.
> 
> Damn work I.T.....!



Oh yes, I forgot to mention, a stipulation of the challenge is that I must pose nude in a suggestive position while holding each bottle.


----------



## Silo Ted (1/11/11)

Ok, now Im very interested :lol: 

Mate, you should consider looking at a BJCP score/feedback sheet to give you some ideas on how brews are often critically commented upon by certified beer judges

BJCP is the guidelines for amateur breweing competitions in the USA, and is also adopted in Australia.


----------



## Silo Ted (1/11/11)

When youre finished this, you should do 365 homebrew beers in a year ! I reckon your overall scores will be higher. 

Unless you get kit & kilo guys sending you their pish


----------



## Spork (1/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Ok, now Im very interested :lol:
> 
> Mate, you should consider looking at a BJCP score/feedback sheet to give you some ideas on how brews are often critically commented upon by certified beer judges
> 
> BJCP is the guidelines for amateur breweing competitions in the USA, and is also adopted in Australia.




Or for a simpler system have a look @ RateBeer's website


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (1/11/11)

365Beers said:


> Yes heresy I know. The thing is, when I started this challenge I was only just getting in to craft beer. The early reviews are probably all over the place with the scoring, but it also shows how far you can come in a short period of time if you are forced to explore the beer world. There are many beers I'll probably need to re-visit later on.
> 
> I started this in February, and my palette is far different than it was at the start. This blog is really a documentation of that, if it encourages others to do the same then great!


Yeah I can see where your coming from. I read on one of your reviews that you wer'nt an IPA fan. I'll be interested to see if that changes, i'm guessing it will. Or will you always be not to fussed by them?

I recently cut down to only a couple of beers on one night a week and i've noticed by beer night I have an overwhelming desire for something with a good clean hop kick to it. :icon_drool2: Just thinking a something over the top like a ruination right now...


----------



## bum (1/11/11)

For real, bugger both those ideas.

BJCP is obviously of value for people who need to be accountable for their assessments of a beer. RateBeer, well, I guess it is good for those who use it, but honestly, most of those guys don't "know" any more than Jess here - they just have something of a standardised vocabulary (and a ridiculous importance placed upon the visual side of things).

Nice blog, Jess. Good to see a bloke getting stoked on beer and being honest about it (either way). Keep it up.

[EDIT: missing word]


----------



## 365Beers (1/11/11)

Yeah I've seen a lot of the other beer review sites, but to be honest it's all very structured and serious and... well boring. It gives you a good insight in to the mechanics of the beer, but apart from that it isn't really that interesting to read. This started out as a challenge amongst mates, and I would post my pictures on facebook and write a few notes on it. As people started following it, it grew and grew into what it is now. Because of that unfortunately a lot of the early reviews are brief and somewhat uninteresting , as it wasn't REALLY meant to be a public blog.

Duke of Paddy - Early on the punchy IPA's threw me for a loop, now they are amongst my favourites! 

Silo - I would need to up my health insurance if I took that on!


----------

